# elev8 Seeds?



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2017)

I was looking for two specific strains and my first search said that elev8 seeds had them in stock. Any one have any scuttlebutt on or any scuttling info at all on elev8 Seeds?

I appreciate your 2 cents. eace: and :bong2: hitz.

7greeneyes


----------



## The Poet (Jun 18, 2018)

7 greeneyes,

   I too, have seen strains I wanted from elev8 seeds.
Having never used them I was interested, but a little worried.
Pre98 bubba kush is on their list for one!
But I've seen it at 20% and at 27% too! I would buy 27% but not 20%, 
and they don't list their strains THC percentage.

   I posted as another grower who was looking for feedback about elve8 seeds.
Anybody else ever use them?


                                             Thank you...


                                                             Poet Warrior...


..


----------

